# ECC Gladesmen



## aggieflyfisherman (Jun 20, 2006)

I have been looking into getting a small technical poling skiff for a while now, and am now considering my options. As a disclaimer, I do know that I would be limited on where I could go, picking my days, etc... Has anyone ever taken a ride in an east cape canoes gladesmen? Does anyone know someone running one here in tx? Anybonput on experiences is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*yup*

I've fished out of one a couple times, but never for a long period of time. The ECC Gladesman is a very special boat and takes some getting use too. Even for me and I feel I have very good balance. Taking friends and family might be limited if they feel weary about the boat. But if they ever get comfortable it's a mean fishing machine. The day I fished out of it we floated in a legit 3-4", with two people and a 15 hp Yamaha.

Very shallow boat, but is a canoe with a motor. So keep that in mind and fish out of one, or pole one around for a couple hours before buying. You'll find out quick if you will love the boat. My friend sold his (he was out of Lake Charles) to get the Caimen.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Very specialized boat, basically an $8,700 overgrown canoe. Mitzi has an interesting 16' skiff coming out with a base price under $4k for the hull. That is way under anything out there if it is comparable to other skiffs (I've only seen two or three pictures)


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I've heard of a couple of them being flipped while running, which would not be fun. If you know you're going to run in very protected water only and want to pole fish in very skinny water only and you can deal with it being very sensitive/tippy, then it would be one boat to consider. For example, launching at Crab Man and fishing Lighthouse Lakes, or running up the Sailboat Channel to fish Brown & Root flats. Something like that.

For something more stable and practical, I'd look at the ECC Caimen, the Dragonfly Terrapin (think that's right) or the Maverick HPX Micro. For a local builder, check with Capt. Billy Trimble in Rockport who fishes a 21' Big Easy. That's a legitimate 4" boat, but is also more of the "big canoe" style.


----------



## aggieflyfisherman (Jun 20, 2006)

Is it too "tippy" to have someone poling from a platform on back and fishing from a platform on front? Couldnt find anything on a big easy boats, is there a website?
Thanks for the input...


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

www.tribleflyfishing.com

I sent you a PM.

Joe


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

oops!

www.trimbleflyfishing.com

Joe


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

In my honest opinion:

Usually the roughest part of my ride to a fishing spot is the ICW. Even if you plan to fish only in protected waters, you have to contend with the wake of other boats while getting there.

I would be afraid of getting swamped in a narrow boat or canoe, not from nature's waves, but from boat wakes.

This is always a concern for kayakers and that's why they wear lifevests all the time. Plus they have the ability to turn quickly to approach a wake "head-on".

Getting swamped in a kayak doesn't cause any real damage, but getting swamped in a boat with an outboard is costly and could be deadly if running fast enough.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

aggieflyfisherman said:


> Is it too "tippy" to have someone poling from a platform on back and fishing from a platform on front? /quote]
> 
> For some NO, but for some Yes. I fly fished off the front deck for a few hours one morning while my buddy poled me around. We never fell off, tipped the boat, got wet or anything crazy. It was fun and very easy on the guy poling the boat. I never poled it more than 15 minutes at a time because I was always fishing when we took the boat out. Not a boat for grandparents.
> 
> ...


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

traded a big wide shallow sport for a skinny little poling skiff and never looked back... best move i ever made. i still have nightmares of filling that boat up with gas. 
i dont feel that i have to pick my days any more than i did with the ss . with the poling skiff you have more options on windy/ crouded days with all back lakes and slews that most of the other boats cant get in to. never been on an ecc but they look good.


----------



## ghillhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

aggieflyfisherman said:


> Is it too "tippy" to have someone poling from a platform on back and fishing from a platform on front? Couldnt find anything on a big easy boats, is there a website?
> Thanks for the input...


I am going to bet the answer is "yes". I would seriously recommend that you wet test one first. These may be perfect for narrow channels in the Everglades, but you would probably be much better off getting a wider beam low-priced skiff.

A Caiman would be perfect. I have ridden in a tunnel version with Kevin, one of the ECC owners, and it is a great boat for Texans, especially in the Hole and the lower lagoon where you need to get up in rediculously shallow water. It is also as small as I would go in a craft to cross Baffin or any other half decent bay, especially in the spring.

If you want something around $8K, which is what a used Gladesman will cost, I would look at a scooter (even though I hate most of their looks, but they do what they are designed to) or a used Mitzi, older Waterman or Whipray. But my guess is that you will be looking at a tiller model, and will growed tired of that and wished you had gotten something with a little console or at least side-console and a tunnel to be able to get the prop out of the grass/sand.

Good Luck!


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I am running a Mitzi 15 with tiller setup. I have the Carbon Marine tiller extension and run it standing up in center. I have aluminum ring installed that I can hold.

I would be happy to take Aggie FlyFisherman for test fishing trip.

Joe


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

Ive fished out of a gladesman. Im reasonably stable and found fishing off teh front platform just fine. While poling I was just fine. The hardest part was getting on and off the platform in the back. It sure gets skinny and would be fine in the intracoastal if careful I wouldnt worry about natural waves as much as bad wakes. It would work OK in POC. 

That said I bought a Caimen, sans the tunnel floats in a real 5 inches with two lard asses on it, gets up in about a foot with a j turn trimmed out and one passenger on the bow over hard sand. I love it and rides way better than my hpxt.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You might look at a slightly larger poling skiff for a little more flexibility. I traded in a 23' bay boat for an 18' Beavertail and haven't missed the big boat one bit. 

It handles 2 footers surprisingly well. 3 footers is a bit of a rodeo, but it will get you home.

Very comfortable for two people and three is fine if they all know what they are doing. You have to be a little more selective about what equipment you bring because storage is limited. Tippiness is just a matter of perspective. It felt tippy at first, but now I don't even think about it.

If you make long runs, that might be a little of a downside, because they aren't speed demons. I cruise at about 28 versus 35 to 40 in my old boat. Then again, I can fish all weekend on 10 gallons of gas and it took 6 months to use my first gallon of XD50.


----------



## skinnywater (May 26, 2004)

d-donaghue said:


> traded a big wide shallow sport for a skinny little poling skiff and never looked back... best move i ever made. i still have nightmares of filling that boat up with gas.
> i dont feel that i have to pick my days any more than i did with the ss . with the poling skiff you have more options on windy/ crouded days with all back lakes and slews that most of the other boats cant get in to. never been on an ecc but they look good.


What kind of boat are you running now?????????????


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

skinnywater said:


> What kind of boat are you running now?????????????


He's running a Gordon Waterman I think.


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

gordon ambush


----------



## aggieflyfisherman (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for all of your input. I am looking to keep the price around 6-8k, so I do think I'll end up with a tiller. I am not looking for something to make runs across Baffin or Matty in, just something for back bays around POC and maybe a trip or 2 down to Mansfield a year. What do you think I can find a used Caimen for? Do you think I can even find a used Caimen? I'm looking at doing something around this time next year, so time isn't a huge issue.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I saw some Mitzi 15 tillers for sale in Florida in that price range. Usually had a 25 hp outboard. If you could afford to pull it back to Texas might be the ticket.

I think there is a used Caimen on the 2Cool classifieds but was in the 20 K range.

Joe


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I don't think you'll find a Beavertail, Caimen or anything for that price. Keep your eye out for a Pathfinder 15T or 17T. They come up for sell every once in a while here. They'll run and float skinny and have modest power requirements. They'll have more hull slap, but if it is a problem, do the old drape some carpet over the side trick.

They come up on the Florida boards quite often.

http://www.inshore-fishing.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=19536


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I'm with Stuart. The only thing(worth buying) you'll probably find in your price range is a used Pathfinder 15-17 tunnel. Which in my book is a good first(or last) poling skiff. Keep an eye out on the floida boards for those old Pathfinders. 

If you want a used Caimen(IMO, one year from now will still be out of your 8-9k budget) contact Kevin at ECC or any of the guides that are running a caimen that might be buying a new boat each year.


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

your still seeing 10 yr old hells bay whiperays going for 13 to 15k ... the fact is that quality brand poling skiffs hold their value which can be a good thing.. im always looking at boats for sale so ill keep my eyes out for you..


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Here's a Pathfinder 1700T for sale on the Maverick board:
http://www.mbcboats.com/fusionbb/showtopic.php?tid/31375/post/new/#NEW

They're probably one of the best economical entry points for a true poling skiff. This one's a side console model. It's in Florida, like most of them are, but they'd probably meet you half way or something.

Compared to the Gladesman, it's much wider and more stable and could fish three people. It will draft a couple inches more than the Gladesman, but it' still poles very skinny (probably about 6") and will run a bit skinnier than that. Great boat for the money unless you're looking for a true micro.


----------



## aggieflyfisherman (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks eveyone for the great input. I really like those Pathfinders. What downsides, if any would a used Pathfinder have? Also, would you recommend the 15 or the 17, and why?


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

aggieflyfisherman said:


> What downsides, if any would a used Pathfinder have? Also, would you recommend the 15 or the 17, and why?


I've only fished out of the 17 a couple times and never a 15. A know a guide that had the 15 and thought it was underpowered with a 30HP and he complained of it not poling well(too wide for it's length and no pointed nose). The 17 poles pretty well, but will have some hull slap because of the front entry. I'd try to find a 17 with a hydraulic jack plate. That would be a bonus.


----------



## Reel Lucky (Apr 4, 2005)

*Love my 17T*

I love my Pathfinder 17T. Great all around fly boat. I've never been in a 15T, but I hear it is strictly a two person boat. The 17 does well with 3. This boat poles very well, runs very skinny, and drafts skinny enough for most areas. There is a little hull slap poling into the wind, but I've hardly every heard any besides that. This is a very stable little boat, but a very rough and wet ride.


----------



## aggieflyfisherman (Jun 20, 2006)

What kindof draft does the 17 have? How much water does it take to get up in? How skinny will it run? I understand this varies greatly with motor size and what all you put on it, but I'm just looking for some general numbers.
Thanks


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

aggieflyfisherman said:


> What kindof draft does the 17 have? How much water does it take to get up in? How skinny will it run? I understand this varies greatly with motor size and what all you put on it, but I'm just looking for some general numbers.
> Thanks


Never been in one, and these stats for me at least are hard to quantify, but I would say it will get up and run as skinny as most anything out there. You may look for info on the MHP forum. Or here is a report about halfway down this page. Jan in his name and he gives pretty honest reports.

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=629082


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

*My Gladesmen*

There is an identical thread on the Texas Flats Fishing forum:
http://www.texasflats.net/index.php/topic,3616.0.html

I owned and Hells Bay Professional 17.8 with a tunnel. I guided out of it for quite some time and loved it. Prior to that I had numerous "Bay Boats" with tunnels. I sold the last bay boat pretty quickly after getting the HB because it no longer made sense. The HB was a first class boat that took me anywhere and could run across anything with the tunnel and pole over anything. I sold it because I had to, not because I didn't like it. I got my first Captains License in 1998 and I have had a lot of experience with a lot of different boats over the years.

I decided to buy another skiff. I bought a Gladesmen from East Cape Canoes. Mostly because I wanted to simplify, but also because it fits the needs of how I prefer to fish since I no longer guide. I fly fish by myself alot and prefer the skinniest water I can find. After owning a HB, I never again had to think about wading and was not satisfied with where I would shut down the boat unless I felt the skeg guard hit bottom when I did.

I don't know about Gladesmen flipping over while running, and have a hard time believing that one. Is it tippy? Of course it is. But anyone with a brain and a little boating experience can get it where it needs to go without any problems. I fish out of Port A 90% of the time, and mostly in the far reaches of the Lighthouse lakes. You all know how rough it can be leaving the harbor and running across the open water. I've crossed that water in 15-20 wind days and barely took a side spray. The Gladesmen handles it fine. Just put the trim tabs down and it does amazingly well. Once back there I can go anywhere I want. I'd like to see a Hewes Redfisher try to get where I've been. Your bottom gel coat would disappear. The Gladesmen isn't the boat for everyone. It definitely fits the need for a specialized group of fly fishermen. It's a solid boat that is finished first class. It doesn 't run on plane as shallow as most of you would like, but how often is that really necessary?

And, by the way, I have had mine offshore chumming sharks and it did fine. I've been to POC running down Jacks and have crossed plenty of rough stuff down there to. Boating experience counts for a lot.

Not trying to stir anything up, just giving my honest opinion.

Palmer


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just saw this online and thought you might like to see it:

http://brownsville.en.craigslist.org/boa/897783385.html


----------



## SA-POC (Jul 15, 2004)

*Terrapin skiffs*

the Dragonfly Terrapin - I fished out of one in the Everglades. Very shallow, and surprisingly very stable. Took the chop pretty well also. 
www.*terrapins*kiffs.com


----------

